# Numbness after a hard fall on the hip



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

So I went superman style over the handlebars Sunday. My forearm and hip took most of the blow. About 2-3 inches under where my hip bone hit I am numb. The spot where I hit is still painful, bruised and swollen. 
Anyone else have this happen? Maybe the swelling is cutting off some circulation? did I do some other kind of damage?
pain I understand but the numbness is a new one for me.
Thanks for your opinions! I got my forearm checked out by the dr but I didn't think my hip was that bad


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

It's probably a pinched nerve. My guess that in time your feeling will come back. 
I have pinched nerves from a bad crash and numbness in an thin strip across from my back shoulder and chest. the neursurgeon told me the feeling should all come back. It's been 9 months and most of the feelings have come back, there is just a small spot on my chest. 

If your are concerned you can get mention this to your doctor, you can get an MRI.


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

It has been over a year since I took a handlebar to the (almost) crotch and I still don't have any feeling there. Not to belittle you, but I would count yourself lucky you are experiencing numbness in a rather inconsequential area, forearm would be much worse.

You may be thinking of compartment syndrome, where swelling and inflammation can cut off circulation, but that is most commonly found in extremities; I would imagine it would take a rather large injury to cause it around the hip. Pinched nerve sounds more likely.

Time is probably the best indicator of damage. I thought I injured my foot by wearing my ski boots too tight causing numbness on the whole top the foot, a few months later all was well and good. I would wait for the pain and swelling to decrease and see if that brings light to anything.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for your opinions =) I'll wait to see how it is doing in a few weeks before I take any more actions. It is still swollen and the bruising is really just starting to come out so it is far from done healing on its own.


----------



## ductapester (Jul 7, 2008)

My friend was carving up wet pavement and crashed a couple years ago which caused a slight fracture. He still doesn't have any feeling there still to this day.


----------



## trnelson (Jun 11, 2009)

*numbness to hip after hard fall*

Hey.... I have been reading this thread and I too took a really hard fall 4 days ago and have numbness in my hip. No bruising or pain in my hip or back, but I am quite sure I have some bruised ribs .... at first I thought maybe I had cracked a few but today I feel pretty good. I do have the numbness in my hip however, which I have never experienced. Did the numbness go away in your hip ? .....

Thanks


----------

